# محرك الضغط الدائم _شارك معي



## SMART2TROY (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد دخلت الى موضوع الطاقة الذاتية الممنوع أو المحرم منذ ثلاثة أشهر فقط في هذا الملتقى ولم تكن ترودني من قبل هذه الفكرة, ولكني عزمت على أن أحاول أن ابتكار شئ يحقق ذلك وحاولت مرة سابقة ولكن لاستهواني بالموضوع فقد ضاعت المحاولة بطريقة انتكاسية لاني تسرعت فيها كثيرا ولم اراعي ما تعلمته هندسيا بل سارعت ونشرتها بعدما أخذتني غمرة الفرح بنتائج مغلوطة ولكني اجتهدت مدة شهرين في محاولة جادة حتى اكرمني الله بشكل جديد اظنه صحيح وأدعوكم لمشاركتي فيه, ولتكافؤنني على مجهودي في المحاولة بالدعاء لي بالرحمة والجنة.
(محرك الضغط الدائم)
بدون أي حذر من بعض الأعضاء على الموضوعات المشابهة, ورغبة في افادة اخواننا المسلمين, وسعيا الى رضا ربي. أعرض فكري واسأل الله ان ينفع به المسلمين سواء كان محاولة أو وصولا
بسم الله 
نبدأ
اذا وجد وعاء به غاز مضغوط, فان الضغط سيعمل كقوة عمودية على كافة الاسطح المعرضة للضغط, وبالطبع سيؤدي ذلك لوجود قوة تدفع الوعاء في اتجاه ووجود أخرى تدفع الاناء في الاتجاه الاخر, وبالتالي يستقر الوعاء ولا يتحرك في أي اتجاه, 
هذا الا اذا حدث وكانت القوة المعاكسة تساوي صفر وذلك لعدم وجود السطح الذي تؤثر عليه القوة المعاكسة, مثل الصاروخ فان ضغط العادم يؤثر على فوهة العادم فيدفعها بقوة متجهة لأعلي ولأن الفوهة مفتوحة من الاسفل , فلا يوجد سطح مرتبط بالصاروخ ليؤثر عليه ضغط العوادم بقوة معاكسة الى أسفل , فتحدث حركة الصاروخ لأعلى أو أتجاه ما.
ولكن الصاروخ يحتاج الى وقود ليشتعل ويكون العادم المطلوب ذو الضغط الرهيب, 
ورغم تشابه الصاروخ بأسطوانة بها غاز مضغوط فقدت أحد أوجهها ، لكن انطلاقها لن يدوم لخروج الغاز المحبوس فيها. 
ولكن ماذا لو
ماذا لو استطعنا جعل أحد الأوجه للاسطوانة محافظا على وضعه بالنسبة لباقى الجوانب حفاظا على الغاز المضغوط وضغطه والقوى الناتجة عنه, مع عدم اتصال هذا السطح بالاسطوانة, مما يؤدي الى حركة الاسطوانة في اتجاه ما, واذا ما كان هذا السطح سيتحرك ملاصقا لاسطوانته دون التأثير عليها بالقوة المعاكسة المؤثرة عليه والتي استطعنا تحويلها بطريقة ما الى اتجاه أخر, فان النتيجة هي حركة دائمة للاسطوانة في اتجاهه بلا توقف وبدون حرق وقود.
سأشرح بتمهل
لقد حاولت التوصل الى طريقة لتحويل قوة من اتجاهها الى اتجاه متعامد عليه دون احداث رد فعل في اتجاه القوة مما ييسر علي احتواء هذا الرد فعل في احداث انفعال بمادة, وبالتالي يكون قد امكنني في الصورة الشاملة احتواء القوة الخارجية المؤثرة على جسم دون احداث ازاحة للجسم ودون وجود رد فعل موازي للقوة.وأظن انني توصلت لهذه الطريقة, ووضعتها في الحالة التالية

اطار خارجي متصل بمركز وحر الدوران حول هذا المركز وبالداخل عجلة حرة الدوران حول مركزها ومركز العجلة مثبت في ذراع مقيد بحيث يسمح له بالحركة الافقية بينما لا يسمح له بالحركة الراسية وتؤثر عليه قوة افقية (F).كما بالشكل التالي







ووجدت ان القوة الافقية بالشكل لن تستطيع احداث ازاحة بمركز العجلة وذلك رغم عدم وجود تقييد للحركة الافقية لمركز العجلة. بينما سيحدث ضغط على الاطار للخارج ورد فعل رأسي على القيود.
وهناك احتمالين أحدهما أن يدور الاطار أو العجلة أو لن يدور الاطار والعجلة. وكلتا الحالتين لا مشكلة منهما كما سأوضح تاليا.
المهم انني أخذت هذه المنظومة لاستخدامها في المحاولة الثانية لي لصنع محرك دائم الحركة يكون كفءا لاستخدامه في شتى أوجه الحياه, وأرى أن الله قد وفقني لهذا


----------



## SMART2TROY (6 يونيو 2011)

-	الشكل التالي به رسم المحرك





المحرك كما بالرسم يأخذ حيز دائرة قطرها نصف متر بارتفاع 20 سم

التفاصيل الخاصة بالمحرك:
أولا: منظومة القلب 






ثانيا: منظومة المكبس






ثالثا: الاطلر






طريقة العمل:
1-يتم ضخ الغاز المضغوط الى داخل الجزء الاسطواني وحبسه بالداخل مما يولد قوة على الجزء النصف كروي وعلى المكبس , تؤدي القوة المؤثرة على النصف كروي الى توليد عزم على محور الجهاز _محور القلب_ في عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة.
2-الضغط على المكبس سيدفعه للخلف لكنه سيمنع من ذلك بواسطة منظومة المكبس والتي ستعمل علي تحوير هذه القوة الى
أولا :ضغط بين العجلتين العلوية والسفلية والاطارين المماسين لهما والذين يكونان حرين الدوران حول محور المحرك _محور القلب_ مما يمنع اي فرصة لاحداث عزم معاكس يوقف دوران المحرك.
ثانيا: ضغط من العجلتين الوسطتيين على جانب القلب ومادام القوى القادمة من العجلتين تمر بمركز المحرك فلن ينتج عنهما أي عزم معاكس.
وبالتالي يكون العزم الوحيد المؤثر على محور المحرك هو العزم الاول في عكس اتجاه عقارب الساعة.
3-نتيجة وجود زوجين من منظومة المكبس تكون محصلة القوى على المحور تساوي صفر.
نتيجة ذلك كله تم انتاج عزم صافي بدون قوة على محور المحرك


----------



## SMART2TROY (6 يونيو 2011)

العوامل المؤثرة على قوة المحرك:
1-	مقدار ضغط الغاز أو الهواء المحبوس داخل الاسطوانة, هذا ويمكن الان الوصول الى ضغط يصل الى أكثر من 70 بار في هذا العصر.
2-	ذراع العزم المسافة بين مركز الكبس ومركز المحرك
هذا ويمكن تصنيع هذا المحرك في أي مصنع أو ورشة وبالقوة والابعاد المطلوبة لادارة مولدات كهربائية أو سيارات أو شاحنات أو حتى طائرات وسفن وذلك بتكلفة بسيطة جدا لصنع المحرك وكذلك الحركة الدائمة بدون وقود وكل ذلك بشحن المحرك لهواء مضغوط وحبسه داخله الى مالانهاية.
هل المحرك مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟
لا أرى ذلك, لان المحرك في حالته هذه يأخذ الفعل في اتجاه ما اريده وهو صنع عزم , وأما رد الفعل والذي سيؤدي الى حدوث الاتزان بعزم معاكس فقد قمت بتحويله الى اجهاد على القطاعات الحديدية للاطار و محور القلب والعجلات وقلب المحرك .

أخوكم م:أحمد حسين متولى زوبع , مصر


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يونيو 2011)

أخ أحمد، أنت بالفعل تستحق التحية على مثابرتك وعلى إخلاصك
وثق أن الله سيكافؤك لمثابرتك تلك، وبإذن الله ستصل إلى شيء نافع، ولا يتعارض مع قوانين الطبيعة
المهم هو شيئين، أولا أن تواصل على المثابرة، وثانيا أن تتعلم، فلا توجد مشكلة في الخطأ في حد ذاته ولكن المشكلة هي ألا يتعلم المرء من خطئه، ولذا أنصحك بتوزيع جهدك ومثابرتك على شيئين، الأول هو التفكير ومحاولة الإتيان بأفكار وابتكارات، والثاني هو القراءة والتعلم، ومصادر العلم والقراءة لا حصر لها

أما بالنسبة للموضوع، فانطباعي المبدئي عنه هو أنه لن يعمل كمحرك دائم الحركة، فهذا هو الطبيعي، فالمحرك دائم الحركة الذي لا يحصل على أي طاقة خارجية، ولا يقل مستوى طاقته الداخلية هو من المستحيلات
ولكني لم أدرس الرسومات والشرح بعد بالتفصيل

ولكني استوقفتي هذه الفقرة


smart2troy قال:


> هل المحرك مخالف لقانون بقاء الطاقة؟
> لا أرى ذلك, لان المحرك في حالته هذه يأخذ الفعل في اتجاه ما اريده وهو صنع عزم , وأما رد الفعل والذي سيؤدي الى حدوث الاتزان بعزم معاكس فقد قمت بتحويله الى اجهاد على القطاعات الحديدية للاطار و محور القلب والعجلات وقلب المحرك


يبدو أنك عندك بعض اللبس في فهم مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
فهذا المبدأ يمكن صياغته ببساطة على أن الطاقة الداخلة تساوي الطاقة الخارجة زائد التغير في مستوى الطاقة الداخلية
فما هي الطاقة الداخلة؟ صفر، أو بمعنى أدق هناك طاقة محدودة (أي ليست لا نهائية) تم إدخالها في صورة مائع مضغوط
وما هي الطاقة الخارجة؟ طاقة لانهائية، فالمحرك سيظل يدور إلى ما لانهاية، وسنظل نحصل منه على شغل ميكانيكي، والشغل الميكانيكي هنا هو الطاقة الخارجة
وما هو التغير في مستوى الطاقة الداخلية؟ صفر، فالضغط الداخلي يظل كما هو، ولا يحدث أي تغير في مكونات النظام
أي أنه بتطبيق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، نجد أن هذا المحرك يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وبالتالي لو أن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة صحيح، فلن يعمل المحرك بصورة دائمة
فبعيدا عن التفاصيل، ومن أين تأتي القوة، وما اتجاهها، وما اتجاه ردود الأفعال، إلى آخره، حاول أن تنظر للمحرك نظرة شمولية من الخارج، وفكر ما هي المدخلات، وما هي المخرجات، وما هو التغير في الحالة الداخلية
أظن أنك لو فكرت هكذا، ستجد أن المحرك يخالف مبدأ حفظ الطاقة

ولذا أظن أنه بدراسة التفاصيل، سنجد أن هناك نقطة ملتبسة عليك، أو خطأ في التحليل جعلك تظن أن المحرك سيعمل بصورة دائمة

على كل حال، لو أتيح لدي بعض الوقت سأحاول دراسة تفاصيل المحرك وأخبرك برأيي بإذن الله، ولكني مشغول بعض الشيء هذه الأيام. ولكن ربما أستطيع أن أجد بعض الوقت


----------



## SMART2TROY (6 يونيو 2011)

الشكر لكل من يشارك ويدرس المحرك بدراسة جادة و لكن بعيدا عن المواقف المبدئية الرافضة , ومع الحفاظ على الاحترام المتبادل


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يونيو 2011)

SMART2TROY قال:


> الشكر لكل من يشارك ويدرس المحرك بدراسة جادة و لكن بعيدا عن المواقف المبدئية الرافضة , ومع الحفاظ على الاحترام المتبادل


قبل أن نبدأ الدراسة، أرجو أن نتفق على أن محركك بصورته المعروضة يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
هذه نقطة أراها أساسية
فلو أنك بالفعل من المؤيدين لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فستدرك أن النقاش حول هذه المحرك مجرد مضيعة للوقت
أما لو أنك مقتنع أن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة مبدأ خاطئ، فيمكننا أن نتناقش وأحاول أن أقنعك بمبدأ حفظ الطاقة وتحاول أن تقنعني لماذا مبدأ حفظ الطاقة خطأ

ملحوظة أخرى
في بعض مسائل الديناميكا والاستاتيكا يكون الحل التحليلي التقليدي صعب جدا بسبب كثرة التعقيد والتفاصيل في المسألة، فنلجأ وقتها لطرق الطاقة energy methods وهي عبارة عن معادلات اتزان الطاقة، القائمة على مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، وبها نتجنب التفاصيل المعقدة
ولو طبقنا هذا على تصميمك سنجد أنه لن يولد أي طاقة
هذا بالطبع لو سلمنا بصحة مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
أقول هذا لأن الحل التحليلي من الممكن أن يكون به كثير من التفاصيل تجعل الحل أصعب


----------



## ايهابووو (6 يونيو 2011)

هذا المحرك لن يعمل ابدا


----------



## محمد.المصري (6 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته



zamalkawi قال:


> أخ أحمد، أنت بالفعل تستحق التحية على مثابرتك وعلى إخلاصك
> وثق أن الله سيكافؤك لمثابرتك تلك، وبإذن الله ستصل إلى شيء نافع، ولا يتعارض مع قوانين الطبيعة



أخي أحمد لا أجد أفضل من هذا القول اقوله لك 

اما الدعاء سواء كتبت موضوع صحيح أو خاطئ أو لم تكتب فأدعو الله لك أن تصل إلى ما تريد بأن تكون مخترع لشئ جديد



zamalkawi قال:


> المهم هو شيئين، أولا أن تواصل على المثابرة، وثانيا أن تتعلم، فلا توجد مشكلة في الخطأ في حد ذاته ولكن المشكلة هي ألا يتعلم المرء من خطئه، ولذا أنصحك بتوزيع جهدك ومثابرتك على شيئين، الأول هو التفكير ومحاولة الإتيان بأفكار وابتكارات، والثاني هو القراءة والتعلم، ومصادر العلم والقراءة لا حصر لها




بارك الله فيك أخي زملكاوي
هذه هي أفضل نصيحة تقدمها لمن أراد أن يكون باحث بشرط أن تكون لا تعوق عمله الأساسي


اما بالنسبة إلي الموضوع


أخي أحمد أن هذا المحرك يختلف عن المسألة التي ناقشناها من قبل في النقاط الآتية

١_ يوجد قضيب من مركز الإطار إلى نقطة تأثير القوة 
و هذا يدل على أن القوة ليست في اتجاه واحد بل هي في اتجاه يصنع زاوية مع القضيب

٢_المسافة بين المكبس و بداية الأسطوانة لابد أن تكون ثابتة حتى لا يتغير الضغط

٣_ أنت اضفت محور دوران زائد بين المكبس و العجلة و بذلك لغيت القيد الذي كان بالمسألة

٤_شكل القالب المرسوم سوف يضيف بعض القيود


أرجو أخ أحمد أن ترسم مقطع افقي بعد التعديل للمسألة لكي نناقشها

هذه نظرة سريعة على الموضوع

و شكرا


----------



## SMART2TROY (6 يونيو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> قبل أن نبدأ الدراسة، أرجو أن نتفق على أن محركك بصورته المعروضة يخرق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
> هذه نقطة أراها أساسية
> فلو أنك بالفعل من المؤيدين لمبدأ حفظ الطاقة، فستدرك أن النقاش حول هذه المحرك مجرد مضيعة للوقت
> أما لو أنك مقتنع أن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة مبدأ خاطئ، فيمكننا أن نتناقش وأحاول أن أقنعك بمبدأ حفظ الطاقة وتحاول أن تقنعني لماذا مبدأ حفظ الطاقة خطأ



المحرك لا يكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة سواء عمل أم لم يعمل, لا يوجد شئ يكسر مبدأ يضمن استقرار الكون,
ولكن الموضوع مشابه لوجود حمل على عمود انشائي مثلا , ان ما يمنع الحمل عن الوصول الى سطح الارض هو مقاومة القوى بين جزيئات مادة العمود للاجهاد القادم اليها نتيجة وجود الحمل, ومادام التصميم الانشائي للعمود كمادة وقطاع مناسب فان الاجهاد تتوزع على كافة القوى بين جزيئات المادة مسببة انضغاط أو زيادة في المسافات بين الجزيئات ومادام الاجهاد لم يصل الى اجهاد اللدونة فسيستمر هذا الوضع , وستتحمل مادة العمود الحمل فوقها
ورغم عدم ادخال اي وقود أو كهرباء فان الحمل لايزال مرفوع رغم وجود قوة وزنه التي تجذبه للاسفل وذلك لوجود قوى مضادة كما شرحت تؤدي ذلك دون استخدام وقود أو كهرباء

فاما هذه الطريقة لرفع الحمل مدة من الزمن أو رفعه بطائرة أو صاروخ الى اعلى وعند نفس المستوى مع استهلاك دائم للوقود طيلة هذا الوقت

يبدو اننا لا نعطي مبدأ بقاء الطاقة حقه فهو مبدأ يشرح الامور ضمن اتزان الطاقات ولذلك يكون قانون ان لكل فعل رد فعل مساوي له فى المقدار ومضاد له في الاتجاه أحد اشكال المبدأ الكوني
ثم ان المحرك لا يخالف القانون الاول للثرموديناميك فبصورة شمولية نجد هنا الطاقة المتولدة من المحرك هي ناتجة عن الطاقة الكامنة في المادة التي تعرضت للاجهادات وقاومتها مشابهة بذلك المثال السابق شرحه
واذا اردنا الحديث عن الطاقة فاننا لا نعرف بعد ماهية هذه المنظومة المسماة الطاقة ولانعرف كل صورها ذلك لاننا لانعرف اصلا ماطبيعة صورها التي نعرفها مثل الضوء مثلا فالموضوع لايزال افتراضات ونظريات
هل تعرف ان المشاعر والحب والكره والتفكير والايمان هي الاخرى صور من الطاقة مثلها مثل *الكهرباء والضوء والحرارة موضوع الطاقة كبير
فهلا تشارك في مناقشة تحليل القوى الشكل فانني أرى أن ذلك ابسط ولا يضع مجال للشك في النتائج


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يونيو 2011)

SMART2TROY قال:


> ولكن الموضوع مشابه لوجود حمل على عمود انشائي مثلا , ان ما يمنع الحمل عن الوصول الى سطح الارض هو مقاومة القوى بين جزيئات مادة العمود للاجهاد القادم اليها نتيجة وجود الحمل, ومادام التصميم الانشائي للعمود كمادة وقطاع مناسب فان الاجهاد تتوزع على كافة القوى بين جزيئات المادة مسببة انضغاط أو زيادة في المسافات بين الجزيئات ومادام الاجهاد لم يصل الى اجهاد اللدونة فسيستمر هذا الوضع , وستتحمل مادة العمود الحمل فوقها
> ورغم عدم ادخال اي وقود أو كهرباء فان الحمل لايزال مرفوع رغم وجود قوة وزنه التي تجذبه للاسفل وذلك لوجود قوى مضادة كما شرحت تؤدي ذلك دون استخدام وقود أو كهربا


اعذرني أخي في أن أقول لك أن عندك خلل في المفاهيم
فما تتحدث عنه هنا هو قوة وليس طاقة
هذا الحمل يظل ثابتا في مكانه
وحيث أن الطاقة تساوي القوة في المسافة، فالطاقة هنا صفر

أما هذا المثال...


SMART2TROY قال:


> فاما هذه الطريقة لرفع الحمل مدة من الزمن أو رفعه بطائرة أو صاروخ الى اعلى وعند نفس المستوى مع استهلاك دائم للوقود طيلة هذا الوقت


فأنا أرى هذا المثال غير موفق
لن أتحدث عن الصواريخ، فأنا لا أعرف الكثير عن نظرية عملها
ولكن نظرية عمل الطائرة هي أن الطائرة تحتاج لبذل وقود من أجل أن يدفعها إلى الأمام، والطائرة تحتاج أن تتحرك بسرعة عالية كي تؤمن قوة رفع، ولذا تحتاج الطائرات إلى ممر runway لتصل إلى السرعة المناسبة قبل الإقلاع
وبالتالي الطائرة لا تحتاج لطاقة كي تظل معلقة في الهواء (أعني طاقة مباشرة) ولكنها تحتاج لطاقة كي تحصل على قوة الدفع التي تجعلها تطير بسرعة عالية

وسؤالي الآن هو، لماذا تضرب أمثلة، بينما تصميمك أمامك
طبق عليه مبدأ حفظ الطاقة، الطاقة الداخلة تساوي الطاقة الخارجة زائد التغير في الطاقة الداخلية


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy;2220565
ثم ان المحرك لا يخالف القانون الاول للثرموديناميك فبصورة شمولية نجد هنا الطاقة المتولدة من المحرك هي ناتجة عن ا[u قال:


> لطاقة الكامنة في المادة[/u] التي تعرضت للاجهادات وقاومتها مشابهة بذلك المثال السابق شرحه


أخي كلامك خطأ وغير علمي
تقول الطاقة الكامنة، فهذه الطاقة الكامنة تظل كامنة إلى أن تتحرر!!
فما الذي يحررها؟؟




smart2troy قال:


> واذا اردنا الحديث عن الطاقة فاننا لا نعرف بعد ماهية هذه المنظومة المسماة الطاقة ولانعرف كل صورها ذلك لاننا لانعرف اصلا ماطبيعة صورها التي نعرفها مثل الضوء مثلا فالموضوع لايزال افتراضات ونظريات
> هل تعرف ان المشاعر والحب والكره والتفكير والايمان هي الاخرى صور من الطاقة مثلها مثل *الكهرباء والضوء والحرارة موضوع الطاقة كبير


تركنا الكلام العلمي ودخلنا على الكلام الأدبي الذي لن يفيد شيئا في هذا الموضوع
أما الحديث عن ماهية الطاقة فهو حديث كبير، ولا أظن أنني مؤهل له
ولكني متأكد أن التعريفات الكلاسيكية للطاقة كافية جدا في التعامل مع محركك هذا



smart2troy قال:


> فهلا تشارك في مناقشة تحليل القوى الشكل فانني أرى أن ذلك ابسط ولا يضع مجال للشك في النتائج


أبسط؟؟؟؟
وهل يوجد أبسط مما قلته لك سابقا: الطاقة الداخلة تساوي الطاقة الخارجة زائد التغير في مستوى الطاقة
وتقول تحليل القوى لن يضع مجالا للشك في النتائج، وهل مبدأ حفظ الطاقة هو الذي سيضع مجالا للشك في النتائج؟ إلا إذا كنت تشك في مبدأ حفظ الطاقة نفسه، فهذه قصة أخرى، وقتها سأتفق معك وأقول لك أن مبدأ حفظ الطاقة لا يصح أن يكون الخصم والحكم في الوقت ذاته
ولكن محركك هذا لو أنه يعمل بصورة دائمة كما تقول، فهو يكسر مبدأ حفظ الطاقة بكل تأكيد
فلو أنك مقتنع بمدأ حفظ الطاقة، طبقه على محركك، لو وجدت أنه من الممكن أن ينتج طاقة، أهلا وسهلا

أخي، من الواضح أن عندك لبس في فهم كيفية تطبيق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة
كذلك من الواضح أن عندك لبس في بعض المفاهيم الأساسية كالفارق بين القوة والقدرة والشغل والطاقة والضغط

صدقني، تطبيق مبدأ حفظ الطاقة في تصميمك هذا أسهل شيء، ورأيي أنه هو نقطة البداية الصحيحة


----------



## SMART2TROY (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> خي أحمد أن هذا المحرك يختلف عن المسألة التي ناقشناها من قبل في النقاط الآتية
> 
> 1_ يوجد قضيب من مركز الإطار إلى نقطة تأثير القوة
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي محمد أنا لا أرى أي أختلاف 

فالمكبس سيسبب قوة على القضيب الواصل بينه وبين محور العجلات ومركز المكبس ومركز محور العجلات يمران بخط موازي لجانب قلب المحرك المستندة عليه العجلات الوسطى الحرة الدوران حول محورها وبالتالي فان القوة ستكون كما بالمسألة التى ناقشناها وايضا تقيد حركة محور العجلات في اتجاه مركز المحرك مطابقة للتقييد الموضوع بالمسألة

اما بالنسبة لاختلاف نقطة التماس بين العجلة والاطار في المحرك والمسألة
فانا أرى أن المسألة وتحليلك لها كان يمثل الحالة العامة بينما يكون الوضع الجديد لنقطة التماس هو حالة معينة تخضع لنفس التحليل*


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> أخي أن القيد الذي على العجلة يجعل الحركة الانتقالية للعجلة تساوي صفر إلا إذا كانت عبارة عن تصادم أي أن العجلة تحركت من اليمين اعلى الإطار إلي اليسار



في المحرك
الحركة الانتقالية لمركز العجلة لا يساوي صفر 
بالنسبة إلي محاور ثابتة

تابع



محمد.المصري قال:


> قد سئل اخ أحمد
> على تحليل القوي ما هو
> و اليه التحليل
> 
> ...




أخي أحمد أن هذا المحرك يختلف عن المسألة التي ناقشناها من قبل في النقاط الآتية

١_ يوجد قضيب من مركز الإطار إلى نقطة تأثير القوة 
و هذا يدل على أن القوة ليست في اتجاه واحد افقية بل هي في اتجاه يصنع زاوية مع القضيب
يتغير اتجاهها مع الدوران
بالنسبة إلى محاور ثابتة

٢_المسافة بين المكبس و بداية الأسطوانة لابد أن تكون ثابتة حتى لا يتغير الضغط

٣_ أنت اضفت محور دوران زائد بين المكبس و العجلة و بذلك لغيت القيد الذي كان بالمسألة

٤_قلب المحرك يؤثر بقيد ليس افقي بالنسبة إلى محاور ثابتة بل أن القيد يغير اتجاهه مع دوران القلب للمحرك 

أرجو أخ أحمد أن ترسم مقطع افقي بعد التعديل للمسألة لكي نناقشها
لكي نناقشها من جديد


----------



## SMART2TROY (7 يونيو 2011)

أخي محمد
لا استطيع تحديد معظم هذه النقاط التي تتكلم عنها فهل يمكنك تحديدها على الرسم التالي ولو أنني متأكد أن المحور لن يحدث له ازاحة وان تذكر فان سؤالي في المسألة السابقة لم يكن هل مركز العجلة سيتحرك أم لا ولكن كان هل سيحدث دوران أم لا للعجلة وربما من الافضل فعلا حل المسألة من جديد


----------



## SMART2TROY (7 يونيو 2011)




----------



## محمد.المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


>



‏ 
أخي مهندس أحمد إذا ثبتنا الإطار و قلب المحرك فإن العجلة ليس لها أي حركة في أي اتجاه أي انها تكون جزء من قلب المحرك أي قوى تؤثر عليها تؤثر على قلب المحرك

حاول أخي أحمد التخيل لأن العقل يجري قوانينه أسرع و ابسط من الحساب

أخي حلل القوى و العزوم و أستخدم التخيل و الادراك و سوف تصل إلى انها لا تدور 

فإن لم تستطيع فسوف نناقشها معا بإذن الله


----------



## SMART2TROY (7 يونيو 2011)

محمد.المصري قال:


> ‏
> أخي مهندس أحمد إذا ثبتنا الإطار و قلب المحرك فإن العجلة ليس لها أي حركة في أي اتجاه أي انها تكون جزء من قلب المحرك أي قوى تؤثر عليها تؤثر على قلب المحرك
> 
> حاول أخي أحمد التخيل لأن العقل يجري قوانينه أسرع و ابسط من الحساب
> ...



أخي محمد تحية طيبة

لازالت بعض العبارات تسبب لي حيرة 

هل تقصد اذا ثبتنا الاطار مع قلب المحرك 

اذا كان هذا قصدك فانه ليس مطابق للمحرك حيث ان الاطار حر الدوران حول محور القلب 

أما اذا كنت تقصد تثبيتهما تثبيتا خارجيا فسامحيني باني لا أفهم لهذا هدف أو معنى لان المحرك بالطبع سيقف نتيجة وجود عائق خارجي

اما ان احلل القوى و العزوم و أستخدم التخيل و الادراك فهذا ما فعلته قبل عرض المحرك حتى لا أقع في نفس خطاي بالمحاولة السابقة لي


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أخي محمد تحية طيبة
> 
> لازالت بعض العبارات تسبب لي حيرة
> 
> ...



نعم أخي يوجد بعض العبارات تسبب إلي و إليك بعض الحيرة لأننا لم نتفق على مصطلحات أو أن تسمي بعض النقاط في الرسم

المهم

تقول
أما اذا كنت تقصد تثبيتهما تثبيتا خارجيا فسامحيني باني لا أفهم لهذا هدف أو معنى لان المحرك بالطبع سيقف نتيجة وجود عائق خارجي

نعم يا أخي اقصد ذلك بعينه و الهدف من ذلك دراسة كل جزء يتحرك على حدا و ‎باستخدام المحاور ‎‏ الدوارة يمكن حساب الحركة للعجلة عند نقطة ثابتة أي اننا نفعل الآتي كما وضحت في المسألة التي المفروض أنك فهمتها من قبل

أولا نأتي بمعادلات الموضع و السرعة و العجلة بالنسبة إلى القلب للمحرك أي نعتبر انهما يؤثر عليها قوى خارجية بحيث لا تدور و لكن في الأصل نعتبر شخص يقيس و هو على القلب لا يشعر بحركته
ثم نأتي بالموضع و السرعة للإطار و القلب بالنسبة إلي محاور ثابتة سواء كانت مركز الدائرة أو أي نقطة ثابتة أخرى التي تشاهد الحركة منها

ثم نحسب الموضع و السرعة للعجلة بالنسبة إلى المحاور الثابتة التي نشاهد من عندها باستخدام المحاور الدوارة


----------



## SMART2TROY (7 يونيو 2011)

أخي محمد 
لكي لا يعمل هذا المحرك لابد من حدوث حالة من ثلاث ولاشك فيهما
أولا : ان يكون الاطار متصل بمحور القلب مما يؤدي الى احداث عزم معاكس وقد تم تلافي ذلك بجعله حر الدوران وبالتالي سينقل أي فعل أو رد فعل في صورة قوى لا عزوم
ثانيا: ان يتحرك مكان تأثير قوى الضغط الناتجة من العجلتين الوسطيين على جانب القلب بحيث لا يمر خط تأثير القوى بمركز المحرك وهذا لن يحدث لان محور العجلة لن يتحرك نتيجة القوة المؤثرة مطلقا مهما حاولنا
ثالثا: خروج الغاز لتحرك المكبس وهذا ايضا مستحيل لان محور العجلات لن يتحرك


----------



## محمد.المصري (7 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> أخي محمد
> لكي لا يعمل هذا المحرك لابد من حدوث حالة من ثلاث ولاشك فيهما
> أولا : ان يكون الاطار متصل بمحور القلب مما يؤدي الى احداث عزم معاكس وقد تم تلافي ذلك بجعله حر الدوران وبالتالي سينقل أي فعل أو رد فعل في صورة قوى لا عزوم
> ثانيا: ان يتحرك مكان تأثير قوى الضغط الناتجة من العجلتين الوسطيين على جانب القلب بحيث لا يمر خط تأثير القوى بمركز المحرك وهذا لن يحدث لان محور العجلة لن يتحرك نتيجة القوة المؤثرة مطلقا مهما حاولنا
> ثالثا: خروج الغاز لتحرك المكبس وهذا ايضا مستحيل لان محور العجلات لن يتحرك



أخي ربما لا نصل إلى شيء بالكلام رب رسمه توضح أكثر بكثير من الكلام فلذلك انتظر تحليلك للقوى و العزوم 
بالطريقة التي شرحتها

و شكرا


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم
سيد أحمد
يوجد ضغط بداخل الاسطوانية
وهذا الضغط من المفترض أن يدفع المكبس
فما الذي يبقى المكبس في مكانه؟ ما الذي يمنه العجلى من أن تتدحرج على الإطار الخارجي بقوة الدفع القادمة من المكبس
مع العلم أن ما فهمته من الرسومات هو أن العجلة متصلة بالمكبس من خلال قضيب، وهذا القضيب متصل بالمكبس عن طريق مفصلة، ومتصل بالعجلة أيضا عن طريق مفصلة
فما الذي يمنع العجلة من التدحرج؟


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2011)

smart2troy قال:


> ثانيا: ان يتحرك مكان تأثير قوى الضغط الناتجة من العجلتين الوسطيين على جانب القلب بحيث لا يمر خط تأثير القوى بمركز المحرك وهذا لن يحدث لان محور العجلة لن يتحرك نتيجة القوة المؤثرة مطلقا مهما حاولنا


لماذا لن يتحرك محور العجلة؟ ما الذي يجعل محور العجلة ثابت؟ ومحور العجلة ثابت بالنسبة لمن؟ بالنسبة للراصد (أي ثابت ثبونا نطلقا)؟ أم بالنسبة للقلب (وبالتالي يدور مع دوران القلب)؟ أم بالنسبة للإطار (وبالتالي يدور مع دوران الإطار)؟
أرجو توضيح هذه النقطة، وكذلك النقطة التي ذكرتها في مشاركتي السابقة وهي: ما الذي يمنع العجلة من الدحرجة على الإطار؟
وأظن أن المشاركتين ذوا ارتباط وثيق ببعضهما البعض


----------



## Eng lfc (7 يونيو 2011)

هذه المشاريع لا تجدى نفعا 
لانها تخترق قاون حفظ الطاقة و متستحيل اختراقها


----------



## د حسين (7 يونيو 2011)

*نقاش عقيم*

الأخ المهندس أحمد المحترم 
أرجو ان تقبل تحياتي وتتقبل جوابي : رغم ان مزاجي معكر ولا أرغب بالمشاركات هذه الأيام : لذا سأختصر الموضوع بسؤال ؟؟:
أخي أحمد اذا جلست في سيارة متوقفة والمحرك متوقف والفرامل محررة والسيارة بوضع أفقي تماما ...
ومهما كانت قوتك العضلية قوية .... ادفع بكل قوتك بيديك مسند الكرسي الذي أمامك ..هل تتحرك السيارة ؟ ؟ ؟
رغم ان قوتك جيدة واتجاهها للأمام وتؤثر في نقطة مادية من جسم السيارة ! ! !
أقول لك ان السيارة ستسير عندما يدور محركك هذا ...
أما اذا توفر شخص اقل منك قوة يقف على الأرض ويضع يده مكان يديك ويدفع بنفس الاتجاه فانه سيحرك السيارة بسهولة.
أخي أحمد اتق الله فينا وفي روحك .. والى اللقاء
اقبل تحياتي 
​


----------



## zamalkawi (7 يونيو 2011)

د حسين قال:


> الأخ المهندس أحمد المحترم
> أرجو ان تقبل تحياتي وتتقبل جوابي : رغم ان مزاجي معكر ولا أرغب بالمشاركات هذه الأيام : لذا سأختصر الموضوع بسؤال ؟؟:
> أخي أحمد اذا جلست في سيارة متوقفة والمحرك متوقف والفرامل محررة والسيارة بوضع أفقي تماما ...
> ومهما كانت قوتك العضلية قوية .... ادفع بكل قوتك بيديك مسند الكرسي الذي أمامك ..هل تتحرك السيارة ؟ ؟ ؟
> ...



مشاركة أكثر من رائعة يا د حسين
مثال واضح وسلس ولم يخطر ببالي


----------



## ايهابووو (28 يوليو 2011)

انا عاتب عليك عتبا" مبرحا" ارجو ان لا تنزعج من طريقة ردي فأنا اتسامح في كل شيْ الا في العلم 

ولكن ممكن ان تقول لنا من اين اتيت بهذه التصاميم والرسومات ؟

كأني شعرت من خلال موضوعك ان هذا محرك من وحي افكارك ولكن 

هذا الاختراع موجود بالفعل وهو لمخترع مصري وحصل على براءة اختراع من مصر في عام 2010

محرك الضغط الدائم يتم تعبئته بالهواء لمرة واحدة فقط ويستر بالحركة الى ما لا نهاية ولكنه لا يتميز باعطائه قدرة كبيرة وفعالة 

هذا الاختراع موجود بالفعل لذلك ارجو الايضاح في مرات قادمة 
انت لديك المعرفة العلمية والعملية وربما تتاح لك الفرصة وتنجز عمل اعظم من هذا بكثير لانه لا ينقصك شيئ 

شكرا لاصغاءك واسف على اللهجة التي تكلمت بها 

دمت بود


----------



## SMART2TROY (28 يوليو 2011)

أخي ايهابووو لا أعتب عليك في شئ

ويعلم الله أن هذا المحرك من أفكاري وبعد مجهود

وأعلم أنني سأكون سعيدا جدا اذا تم عمله وتنفيذه بالفعل حتى ولو لم يكن لي

فقد وضعته دون مقابل كما ترى

ولكن المهم كيف عرفت أنه تم تنفيذه وهل أنت متأكد من نجاحه عمليا حتى ولو كان انتاجه بمقدار ضئيل

أرجو افادتي بالمعلومات سواء على صفحات المنتدى أو برسالة خاصة

تحياتي


----------



## ايهابووو (29 يوليو 2011)

ياريت تشوف الرسالة الخاصة صديقي


----------



## SMART2TROY (29 يوليو 2011)

أخي ايهابو هل ارسلتها أم لم ترسلها بعد لانها لم تصلني في صندوق رسائلي بالملتقى

أرجو التوضيح
شكرا


----------

